# Photos and Susan lanci order.



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Pixie's breeder had just sent me some photos of her, she is looking amazing!

Pixie is like "don't take photos of my bloated belly" (she had just ate her breakfast










I made an order from doggiecoutureshop for millie, I got her a Susan lanci harness and collar. Hopefully they won't take too long to come. Elaina and meoshia helped me out with sizing so Thankyou ladies! These are the colours I ordered:



Millie is sleeping on my lap as I write this, she is doing really well












Millie met her first horse yesterday, my mother in law has a freesian her stable is just next to my house and she needed to be taken into her field so I let millie come (my hubby carried her) 
Millie loved it she was so excited bless her! Here is some snaps of the horse.



Also just wanted to share this article that I found in the newspaper! About the smallest chihuahua... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-fit-palm-hand-smallest-Chihuahua-world.html

Also does anyone use coconut oil for there chis? I've been reading up and it's meant to have great benefits so think I will start using it.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Gorgeous photos of Pixie. She's such a tiny little doll. Millie's sleeping pics are so sweet. She looks very peaceful all snuggled on your lap. 
The scenery is so gorgeous. And that horse is beautiful! Millie is a lucky girl for get to meet a horse 😊. Mine would be scared lol!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Gorgeous photos of Pixie. She's such a tiny little doll. Millie's sleeping pics are so sweet. She looks very peaceful all snuggled on your lap.
> The scenery is so gorgeous. And that horse is beautiful! Millie is a lucky girl for get to meet a horse 😊. Mine would be scared lol!


aw Thankyou meoshia! Millie is just so outgoing, she doesn't seem to get scared easily. I have to be extra careful because of this on walks though because I think she thinks she's bigger than she actually is haha. I just edited my post there as I forgot a question about coconut oil... I don't suppose you use this?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww both Millie and Pixie are looking adorable on these pictures. And it's great that Millie is so confident! Whenever we go for walks in the country side, my two are fascinated when we pass by fields of sheep, cows or horses. They get so excited. I'm not sure how they would feel that close to a horse though. lol

As for coconut oil, I give my chis a bit everyday and I also brush their teeth with it (as well as toothpaste). On top of being great for dogs (and us ), they absolutely love it. They get so excited as soon as I mention teeth brushing. lol


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Little, itty bitty Pixie is adorable! I can't even imagine how excited you must be to get them both. I love the Susan Lanci. I had to go out and buy some more a couple of nights ago. Very bright colors and the "twisted whiskers" style. I have both of the designs that you have and LOVE them. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww both Millie and Pixie are looking adorable on these pictures. And it's great that Millie is so confident! Whenever we go for walks in the country side, my two are fascinated when we pass by fields of sheep, cows or horses. They get so excited. I'm not sure how they would feel that close to a horse though. lol
> 
> As for coconut oil, I give my chis a bit everyday and I also brush their teeth with it (as well as toothpaste). On top of being great for dogs (and us
> 
> ...


Well sometimes I think she's too confident for her own good haha! So inquisitive, although she's is well behaved though like if I tell her to stop it she will  I wil order some coconut oil, millie doesn't like getting her teeth brushed and so this may help if she enjoys the taste. I wish she loved it like yours!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> Little, itty bitty Pixie is adorable! I can't even imagine how excited you must be to get them both. I love the Susan Lanci. I had to go out and buy some more a couple of nights ago. Very bright colors and the "twisted whiskers" style. I have both of the designs that you have and LOVE them. Keep the pics coming.


She is itty bitty too haha, she's nearly seven weeks and she only weighs 310g!
Which is 10.9 oz. I do love the Susan lanci too although I've never had it so really looking forward to receiving it! What colours did you buy? And I love that style!
What size are your chis?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> She is itty bitty too haha, she's nearly seven weeks and she only weighs 310g!
> Which is 10.9 oz. I do love the Susan lanci too although I've never had it so really looking forward to receiving it! What colours did you buy? And I love that style!
> What size are your chis?


You will love it. Lily is about 4 lbs. Raisin and Mia are Mexican Frenchies, it is a hybrid cross of French Bulldog x Chihuahua...they are about 8 lbs. We bought them from the breeder that started the cross 3 1/2 years ago. It obviously can't be an OOP's breeding. The female MUST be the FB and needs a C section. We wanted to be able to travel with our dogs and fly with them, Frenchies are too big. We had never had Chi's...with the addition of Lily we will never be without them. They are such a joy!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> Well sometimes I think she's too confident for her own good haha! So inquisitive, although she's is well behaved though like if I tell her to stop it she will  I wil order some coconut oil, millie doesn't like getting her teeth brushed and so this may help if she enjoys the taste. I wish she loved it like yours!


haha I know what you mean. My Rocky is so confident, I also feel like sometimes it's too much for his own good! Like he could get into troubles with bigger dogs. lol And my chis hated teeth brushing too at first. It's the coconut oil they look forward to now so hopefully that'll work for you too!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Camille and you both reminded me of something with multiple chi's. It is harder to pay attention to distractions with multiples when walking. They absolutely think they weigh at least 25 lbs. over ANY dog they may meet up with. It is imperative to watch their body language at all times. It is strange to me but they can get on guard with a dog that might show aggressiveness first to them. I am always watching for any changes in temperment,, especially with other dogs.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> You will love it. Lily is about 4 lbs. Raisin and Mia are Mexican Frenchies, it is a hybrid cross of French Bulldog x Chihuahua...they are about 8 lbs. We bought them from the breeder that started the cross 3 1/2 years ago. It obviously can't be an OOP's breeding. The female MUST be the FB and needs a C section. We wanted to be able to travel with our dogs and fly with them, Frenchies are too big. We had never had Chi's...with the addition of Lily we will never be without them. They are such a joy!


ah that's nice  your Mexican frenchies are great I was showing the hubby and he loves them! have you any plans to breed in the future?
just read your other comment there, I agree that its important to always be aware of a change in temperament. The thing is with millie she just wants to play all the time, I think this is with her still being very young as she is only 8 months and a very outgoing chi!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> haha I know what you mean. My Rocky is so confident, I also feel like sometimes it's too much for his own good! Like he could get into troubles with bigger dogs. lol And my chis hated teeth brushing too at first. It's the coconut oil they look forward to now so hopefully that'll work for you too!


thanks for the advice sweetie! ive saw some on ebay so im going to order some for little mills :cheer:


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

My chi is very much a little man syndrome kind of guy. He's very lead aggressive, but loves other chis even leashed. He's great with other dogs off lead though and loves doggy daycare.

As for coconut, I don't use oil, I use coconut chips. They LOVE them. I can even use them for training, nail clipping, or stuffing into kongs. They seriously go bonkers. I used to use fish oil but like this way better and the dogs really like it too- all of my dogs are shiny with nice coats. Doug has dreadful allergies and I think it helps a bit to keep the flare ups from being quite as bad.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Moonfall said:


> My chi is very much a little man syndrome kind of guy. He's very lead aggressive, but loves other chis even leashed. He's great with other dogs off lead though and loves doggy daycare.
> 
> As for coconut, I don't use oil, I use coconut chips. They LOVE them. I can even use them for training, nail clipping, or stuffing into kongs. They seriously go bonkers. I used to use fish oil but like this way better and the dogs really like it too- all of my dogs are shiny with nice coats. Doug has dreadful allergies and I think it helps a bit to keep the flare ups from being quite as bad.


It's good if he's always happy to meet new dogs  oh I've never heard of coconut chips I will find some and yeah it's meant to work wonders for allergies!


----------



## UninvitedBatCat (Feb 15, 2015)

What a gorgeous tiny tiddles!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> Moonfall said:
> 
> 
> > My chi is very much a little man syndrome kind of guy. He's very lead aggressive, but loves other chis even leashed. He's great with other dogs off lead though and loves doggy daycare.
> ...


I also use the coconut chips. I bought them from Amazon. Mine love them so much! They both have really healthy coats so I think the chips are helping. Cute pictures! The doggies are adorable and I have to say, that horse is stunning! I love horseback riding. Horses are amazing animals!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Thats it.
I have to come to Newcastle now to get in on some of this puppy action!!! Way too cute for me to handle, love the susan lanci stuff!! I had a look at some of the stuff and once Neeva stops growing I'll be bulk buying way to cute not to! Great pics love !!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

UninvitedBatCat said:


> What a gorgeous tiny tiddles!


Thankyou! she is the smallest in the litter bless her x


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Moonfall said:
> ...


The horse was imported from Holland, she just recently got her she's in foal. So we will have another one by May. 
Personally I don't ride them buy they are beautiful!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Thats it.
> I have to come to Newcastle now to get in on some of this puppy action!!! Way too cute for me to handle, love the susan lanci stuff!! I had a look at some of the stuff and once Neeva stops growing I'll be bulk buying way to cute not to! Great pics love
> 
> 
> ...


YEY! please do! Bring Pablo and Neeva and we will have a chi party haha  
I like it too Caitlin, it's such a pain though not being able to get it from the UK. I wish there was more variety in the UK everything for dogs just seems same old. 
I would love to have my own shop selling all sorts of doggie goods I would love it!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> YEY! please do! Bring Pablo and Neeva and we will have a chi party haha
> I like it too Caitlin, it's such a pain though not being able to get it from the UK. I wish there was more variety in the UK everything for dogs just seems same old.
> I would love to have my own shop selling all sorts of doggie goods I would love it!


How cute would our wee gang of chi's be!!!
I know I feel the same we can't get anything over here its a total pain. And when we can its well over priced but I still pay it and then complain ha. Oh we totally could open a shop you do the doggie goods and I'll do the doggy paintings! Business sorted !


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > YEY! please do! Bring Pablo and Neeva and we will have a chi party haha
> ...


Ahh imagine that! You could do huge canvas paintings that would be amazing... I actually would like to look into getting a shop in time maybe a few years once the chis are abit older they could just have there own little part in the shop with me and model things haha! It's fair enough ordering collars etc from abroad although you can't get beds (heavier items) sent without paying ridiculous shipping costs. What do Pablo and Neeva chill on during the day? Cause mine have cages for over night and day beds downstairs for during the day but I wanna get a new day bed for all three of them I was thinking a mini chaise lounge what do you think?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

You will love the Susan Lanci items. I just ordered Ivy a three row svorki crystal collar and matching lead in sunshine yellow from Doggie Couture shop. She has been wearing hand me down clothes and collars and I thought she deserved something of her own.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jayda said:


> You will love the Susan Lanci items. I just ordered Ivy a three row svorki crystal collar and matching lead in sunshine yellow from Doggie Couture shop. She has been wearing hand me down clothes and collars and I thought she deserved something of her own.


The daffodil colour is lovely, I think it will go great on her black coat! I am just going to wait a while for Gucci and pixie to get their Susan lanci and buddy belts just so it will last them as they grow so quickly! 

Ivy is going to look gorgeous wearing her new collar! Make sure to show photos


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> aw Thankyou meoshia! Millie is just so outgoing, she doesn't seem to get scared easily. I have to be extra careful because of this on walks though because I think she thinks she's bigger than she actually is haha. I just edited my post there as I forgot a question about coconut oil... I don't suppose you use this?



We use coconut oil. We use it orally and also for grooming. It is a great product!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> YEY! please do! Bring Pablo and Neeva and we will have a chi party haha
> I like it too Caitlin, it's such a pain though not being able to get it from the UK. I wish there was more variety in the UK everything for dogs just seems same old.
> I would love to have my own shop selling all sorts of doggie goods I would love it!


I know how you feel, it's the same in Australia so I end up spending way more than I want to thanks to ridiculous shipping fees.😭😭 On the plus side, my Chis always go out looking extra cute. 😀🎉😀


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

What beautiful photos! Congratulations on your 2nd puppy, Pixie is gorgeous but I am a bit partial to black Chihuahuas. You'll love the Susan Lanci stuff, it's addictive though, you have been warned. ;p Nibbler has a plain step-in and a Cupcake step-in, both with matching leashes. I have my eye on a few other styles too. I'll look forward to seeing photos of your gang.


----------

